# Sick of horse shopping!



## Aleka81 (19 August 2015)

Please can someone point me in the direction of where to look for a nice hunter!
My requirements don't seem too bad yet I can't find anything! I have clocked up 1200 miles in the last two weeks with no joy.
I am daily looking at H and H, Horsequest, Horsemart, local FB groups.
Am I missing anywhere?


----------



## RunToEarth (20 August 2015)

Aleka81 said:



			Please can someone point me in the direction of where to look for a nice hunter!
My requirements don't seem too bad yet I can't find anything! I have clocked up 1200 miles in the last two weeks with no joy.
I am daily looking at H and H, Horsequest, Horsemart, local FB groups.
Am I missing anywhere?
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried Shane Walsh's yard? He has some mega horses in at the moment - I don't know whether he advertises as he seems to trade from recommendations but he does have a website.


----------



## Stormy123456 (20 August 2015)

Have you tried Leicestershire Hunter and Hirelings? They seem to have some nice horses that sell very quickly. They have a FB page, not sure if they advertise elsewhere..


----------



## Sealine (20 August 2015)

What's your budget? I know of one for sale but it is £10k!


----------



## Aleka81 (21 August 2015)

RunToEarth said:



			Have you tried Shane Walsh's yard? He has some mega horses in at the moment - I don't know whether he advertises as he seems to trade from recommendations but he does have a website.
		
Click to expand...

Have been to Shane's but nothing there really. His website is out of date and he only has a couple of others advertised.
I don't think I am being too fussy but maybe I am


----------



## Aleka81 (21 August 2015)

Stormy123456 said:



			Have you tried Leicestershire Hunter and Hirelings? They seem to have some nice horses that sell very quickly. They have a FB page, not sure if they advertise elsewhere..
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for this! Am speaking to them today


----------



## Aleka81 (21 August 2015)

Sealine said:



			What's your budget? I know of one for sale but it is £10k!
		
Click to expand...

Not quite that much but not a million miles off that number


----------



## Sealine (21 August 2015)

Aleka81 said:



			Not quite that much but not a million miles off that number
		
Click to expand...

I've PMed you.


----------



## Sherston (21 August 2015)

Its the wrong time of year to be buying a serious hunter, they will just be getting fit but not fully fit and hunting in September is not really a true test of a hunter, especially with a large budget to spend. I'd would not be concerned if you have to wait until end September or early October, your budget is plenty big enough to pay a slight premium for security and you can try them out properly then and they will be fully fit.

Ideally buy hunters at the end of the season when they are up, hunting, fit and still sound.


----------



## Aleka81 (5 September 2015)

Does anyone have any more ideas?
I'm still looking and nothing.
Or what I do find is lame/rubbish!
It's so frustrating...


----------



## Goldenstar (5 September 2015)

What are you looking for


----------



## Goldenstar (5 September 2015)

There's a Lux Z six yo on hand h online that looks very nice .


----------



## Leo Walker (5 September 2015)

This guy:

https://www.facebook.com/jackthomas.watson?fref=ts

I havent personally bought from him but I know people who have. He gets rave reviews! He was also more than happy to put me and my friend up and take us both for a days hunting the next day. I wasnt shopping and friend only had 3k so hardly big spenders! She found something locally in the end, but if he hasnt got what you want I bet he can find it!


----------



## ycbm (5 September 2015)

Go to Ireland. They will let you hunt two a day and then buy if you like what you've ridden.


----------



## JanetGeorge (5 September 2015)

Aleka81 said:



			Please can someone point me in the direction of where to look for a nice hunter!
My requirements don't seem too bad yet I can't find anything! I have clocked up 1200 miles in the last two weeks with no joy.
I am daily looking at H and H, Horsequest, Horsemart, local FB groups.
Am I missing anywhere?
		
Click to expand...

Yep - you didn't tell US what height you needed, what potential speed you want (say compare a TB with an Irish Draught), how far you're prepared to travel from home to see one horse that sounds suitable, and - as a follow on - where you're located, and how much experience you require of hunting in the horse you want.

There's somewhere to start!


----------



## Aleka81 (6 September 2015)

JanetGeorge said:



			Yep - you didn't tell US what height you needed, what potential speed you want (say compare a TB with an Irish Draught), how far you're prepared to travel from home to see one horse that sounds suitable, and - as a follow on - where you're located, and how much experience you require of hunting in the horse you want.

There's somewhere to start!
		
Click to expand...

16-16.2hh. Age 6-10, gelding, no TB's (been there done that!) no greys.
I was prepared to travel miles and have been but having wasted so much time I would rather stick to an hour max. It's wanted for heythrop country and must be genuine.
My time is getting seriously limited to look at things due to my job so unfortunately Ireland is out of the question.


----------



## maxie (1 October 2015)

You could use an agent to look in Ireland for you? 
Or if you could spare one day off work there is a special sale of 53 select hunters on next Tuesday in Co Limerick: http://www.traditionalirishhorse.com/ 
Go to Show & Go page for catalogue & more info. 

We have a horse in it, lot 17. 

Just advertised him on H&H and donedeal - https://www.donedeal.ie/horses-for-sale/quality-irish-draught-gelding/10517118


----------



## Bernster (2 October 2015)

That looks like a fab day out, just watched the vid of prior sales!


----------



## maxie (2 October 2015)

Yes  i think it's a great idea - this is only the third year of the sale but it seems to have taken off. 
For buyers, you can see horses over all types of natural fences & try them over the course yourself.


----------



## asmp (2 October 2015)

What about this one on nfed?

http://www.nfed.co.uk/cgi-bin/class...lay_db_button=on&db_id=123170&query=retrieval

Did think there would be more on the site but they seem to be all mares!


----------

